# Johnny´s Scorpions



## journeys and scorpions

Hello together 


_Babycurus jacksoni ( Chocolat Morph, Tansania )_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Beautiful pictures! I like the female with only two babies on her back. I'm guessing that wasn't the whole brood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olsin

Agreed....cute pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975

Great shots and nice and clear as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

2nscorpx said:


> Beautiful pictures! I like the female with only two babies on her back. I'm guessing that wasn't the whole brood?


I thank u all 

In the pictures, most kittens are already down. She threw a lot of chocolate morph and a few nominate 

Some new...


Babycurus jacksoni ( chocolat morph, Tanzania, pregnant )


1.0.0


3. Instar


3. Instar ( Regular )



Hottentotta trilineatus ( yellow morph, Tanzania ), 3. Instar


Hottentotta jayakari, 3. Instar


4. Instar


4. Instar



Leiurus quinquestriatus, 5. Instar, 0.1.0


5. Instar, 1.0.0



Tityus stigmurus ( Brazil ), 4. Instar and 6. Instar



Hottentotta hottentotta, 4. Instar





Hottentotta hottentotta ( ex - caboverdensis ), 4. Instar





Buthus elongatus ( Spain, Marbella ), 3. Instar


3. Instar



Centruroides infamatus ( Mexico ), 4. Instar


5. Instar


5. Instar



Centruroides nigrescens ( Mexico )





Mesobuthus gibbosus ( Greece ), 0.1.0





Rhopalurus junceus ( Cuba ), 5. Instar



Hottentotta judaicus ( Israel ), 1.0.0




Centruroides gracilis ( Florida )



Centruroides gracilis ( Florida ), 0.1.0




Centruroides elegans ( Mexico ), 6. Instar




Androctonus amoreuxi, 0.1.0, Subadult



0.1.0, Subadult




Centruroides balsasensis ( Mexico ), 5. Instar



Rhopalurus crassicauda ( Guayana ), 1.0.0




Centruroides nigrescens ( Mexico ), 2. Instar





Androctonus australis ( libycus ), 4. Instar





Rhopalurus crassicauda ( Guayana, pregnant )



Mesobuthus eupeus haarlovi ( Afghanistan, Uruzgan ), 4. Instar





Mesobuthus gibbosus ( Greece - Rhodos ), 0.1.0




1.1.0




Rhopalurus crassicauda ( Guayana )




1.1.0



Lychas mucronatus ( China, pregnant )



1.0.0



1.1.0



Hottentotta polystictus ( Tanzania - Arusha, pregnant )



Centruroides nigrescens ( Mexico ), 3. Instar



Hottentotta saulcyi ( Afghanistan - Uruzgan ), 1.0.0



Rhopalurus pintoi ( Guayana ), 2. Instar





Parabuthus raudus ( Namibia / Dark Morph ), 2. Instar




Parabuthus schlechteri, 3. Instar



Buthus malhommei ( Marocco ), 2. Instar




Centruroides nigrescens ( Mexico ), 4. Instar



Lychas mucronatus ( Indonesia, pregnant ), 1.2.0


Lychas mucronatus ( Indonesia )




Rhopalurus junceus ( Cuba ), 0.1.0




Parabuthus villosus ( Black Morph ), 1.0.0 – Subadult



Hottentotta polystictus ( Tanzania - Arusha)




Hottentotta polystictus ( Tanzania - Arusha ), with 2. Instar



Centruroides nigrescens ( Mexico )





Hottentotta sp., 4. Instar




Parabuthus pallidus, 4. Instar



lg

Alex

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Olsin

Excellent collection you have there Johnny...I especially like the C.gracilli's bicolor morphs and that last P.villosus pic of your SA male.

Have you had any of your R.pintoi 2i's moult to 3i?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Olsin said:


> Excellent collection you have there Johnny...I especially like the C.gracilli's bicolor morphs and that last P.villosus pic of your SA male.
> 
> Have you had any of your R.pintoi 2i's moult to 3i?


Thank u . I like the C. gracilis ( Florida ) too. 


That's a good question. I have only one of 9 in the 3rd Instar get. The others died. They prove to be difficult for me 

lg

Alex


----------



## snippy

Wow, that's a nice bunch of pictures!

I have not seen the first one of the B. jacksoni yet, absolutely lovely 
The young seem huge compared to the female. Was it a small litter?

Regards
Finn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olsin

Johnny Spadix said:


> They prove to be difficult for me


Sorry Alex, i didn't notice your name at the bottom of your listings .. and R.pintoi has also proved very difficult for me to .. Coincidentally my female also had a brood of 9 and of them all have died (for no apparent reason) apart from one, although that one is still 2i...A very difficult species!

Regards.
Den

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

snippy said:


> Wow, that's a nice bunch of pictures!
> 
> I have not seen the first one of the B. jacksoni yet, absolutely lovely
> The young seem huge compared to the female. Was it a small litter?
> 
> Regards
> Finn


 yes

The female was not very big and she had a litter with 25 scorplings, if I correctly remembered. An Adult male from the litter also has a good size ;-)




Olsin said:


> Sorry Alex, i didn't notice your name at the bottom of your listings .. and R.pintoi has also proved very difficult for me to .. Coincidentally my female also had a brood of 9 and of them all have died (for no apparent reason) apart from one, although that one is still 2i...A very difficult species!
> 
> Regards.
> Den


No Problem ;-)

I know not exactly why the animals died. The previous day one had eaten and the next day he died ...


----------



## 2nscorpx

Alex, wonderful and diverse collection! Very nice pictures too.  I like the Buthus elongatus, among others. What kind of camera did you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

2nscorpx said:


> Alex, wonderful and diverse collection! Very nice pictures too.  I like the Buthus elongatus, among others. What kind of camera did you use?


Hello  thank u

I have a simple Canon Powershot A 480 ;-).


----------



## jusmebabe

Do You have ay pics of your cages? The scorp pics are great but I really like to see cage setups..
  By the way where in Germany are you located? I once live in Munich, a beautiful city as well as country..


----------



## journeys and scorpions

jusmebabe said:


> Do You have ay pics of your cages? The scorp pics are great but I really like to see cage setups..
> By the way where in Germany are you located? I once live in Munich, a beautiful city as well as country..


Hello 

I currently have many Scorplings and a few adults. The adults are all in big boxes. I make pictures with no intention what one sees in the background  of imprisonment.

I come from Koblenz, Rheinland Pfalz ... a bit far away from Munich 
Munich is beautiful . What are you doing there?


----------



## VictorHernandez

Great pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~

Alex, those pictures are gorgeous. I love the mexican species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

~Abyss~ said:


> Alex, those pictures are gorgeous. I love the mexican species


Hello,

many thanks to all ;-)

Thanks Abyss ...U mean C. nigrescens and the other...? C. nigrescens is my favourite species of Scorpions. I like the matt black, the size and behavior. The size is great for Centruroides and the matt black is almost the only one of scorpions. Tityus asthenes is a bit of the color similar in .
 But many Animals from Mexico are great...Spiders...Brachypelma auratum ;-).


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hi Alex,

As I said, nice diverse collection! I'm guessing you're breeding all of those species...do you have any others that you are planning on getting? Just curious. 

Cordially,
Tuhin


----------



## IchLiebeTier

I wish I had a collection like yours.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

2nscorpx said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> As I said, nice diverse collection! I'm guessing you're breeding all of those species...do you have any others that you are planning on getting? Just curious.
> Thanx
> Some scorpions are no longer in my possession, but will be back;-).
> In the near future to come back a few ways ... but what exactly will be seen then . Will then take pictures .
> 
> Cordially,
> Tuhin



Some scorpions are no longer in my possession, but will be back;-).
In the near future to come back a few ways ... but what exactly will be seen then . Will then take pictures .



IchLiebeTier said:


> I wish I had a collection like yours.



Thanx . I always think I do not have so many animals, there must always be more ... but then you have more work .
Some breeders have many more. Before that, I pull my hat


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 


_Mesobuthus martensii ( China )_, 1.0.0, 5. Instar




_Babycurus jacksoni ( Chocolat )_, 0.1.0



1.0.0




_Hottentotta flavidulus ( Pakistan ), ( Gravid ),_ 0.1.0


----------



## 2nscorpx

Very clear pictures. The first of the male B. jacksoni is especially nice. It seems that H. flavidulus is becoming more common since it's ID was questioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

2nscorpx said:


> Very clear pictures. The first of the male B. jacksoni is especially nice. It seems that H. flavidulus is becoming more common since it's ID was questioned.


Hello 

Yes, you're right. H. flavidulus was very rare. And now there are more than H. tamulus sindicus.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hi Alex,

I thought most of the specimens in circulation that were labeled as H. tamulus sindicus were really H. flavidulus...Kovarik was doing some work I believe on this "new" species, or with a better description... Is it just some of the specimens, or something?

Cordially,
Tuhin


----------



## journeys and scorpions

2nscorpx said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I thought most of the specimens in circulation that were labeled as H. tamulus sindicus were really H. flavidulus...Kovarik was doing some work I believe on this "new" species, or with a better description... Is it just some of the specimens, or something?
> 
> Cordially,
> Tuhin



Hello 

It's right that at least some of the former thought to be H. tamulus sindicus are in fact H. flavidulus. I don't know if most of the specimen kept in captivity, there are some "real" sindicus in the hobby as well, but most people i know found out that they were keeping flavidulus when they took a closer look which you have to do if you want to be absolutely sure.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Ah, thanks very much. Making that "closer look" is very important.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 


_Centruroides nigrescens ( Mexico )_




_Parabuthus villosus ( Typical ) ( Namibia ),_ 0.1.0, ( Gravid )


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello together 

Some new from me. I wanna be more active here with u ;-)


_Androctonus crassicauda, ( Jordania - Al Jafr ),_ 6. Instar, 1.0.0


5. Instar, 0.1.0



_Centruroides bicolor, ( Costa Rica - Dominical )_, 3. Instar





_Centruroides testaceus, ( Lesser Antilles - Aruba )_, 2. Instar







_Grosphus flavopiceus, ( Madagascar )_, 2. Instar





_Hottentotta gentili, ( Morocco - Quarzazate ),_ 3. Instar





_Mesobuthus gibbosus, ( Greece - Rhodos ),_ 2. Instar



_Uroplectes planimanus, ( Namibia - Swakopmund )_, 1.0.0


0.1.0



_Uroplectes pilosus, ( Namibia - Swakopmund ),_ 3. Instar


[/


_Rhopalurus junceus, ( Cuba )_









_Centruroides limbatus, ( Costa Rica - Siquirres ),_ ( Gravid )





1.0.0









_Centruroides limbatus, ( Costa Rica - Monteverde ),_ 5. Instar, 0.1.0











_Rhopalurus junceus, ( Cuba ),_ 5. Instar



_Hottentotta arenaceus, ( Namibia - Aroab )_, 2. Instar





_Buthus maroccanus, ( Morocco - Rabat ),_ 5. Instar, 1.0.0


----------



## G. Carnell

Hello Alex!

Beautiful collection, from old posts and new! was a nice thread to ressurect!


how are the B.marocanus?  From the buthus i've kept in the past (B.mardochei) i found them to eat too much then not do anything at all for months 
are you giving this species a cooler winter period?  

not sure if they are from the Atlas mountains or other areas!!??  very interesting and pretty buthus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elake

wow!!  if you get any babies you want to part with let me know!


----------



## journeys and scorpions

G. Carnell said:


> Hello Alex!
> 
> Beautiful collection, from old posts and new! was a nice thread to ressurect!
> 
> 
> how are the B.marocanus?  From the buthus i've kept in the past (B.mardochei) i found them to eat too much then not do anything at all for months
> are you giving this species a cooler winter period?
> 
> not sure if they are from the Atlas mountains or other areas!!??  very interesting and pretty buthus


Hi Thank you, 

I'll post more pictures here. 
B. maroccanus is an aggressive and lively Scorpion. It grows very quickly and is of medium size. The breeding do a lot of fun ... especially adult animals are beautiful. 
I give them a cooler time, yes. 

I mean, they are endemic ...




elake said:


> wow!!  if you get any babies you want to part with let me know!


Okay, no problem


----------



## pannaking22

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Very pretty species! I like the C. testaceus the best, but those C. limbatus from the different localities are also good to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Thanks Guys 


Some new...


_Buthacus arenicola, ( Syrien ),_ 3. Instar



_Centruroides sculpturatus, 0.1.0_















_Grosphus flavopiceus, ( Madagascar )_, 1.0.0







_Hottentotta tamulus gangeticus, ( India, Bokaro Steel City / Jharkhand )_ 1.0.0





0.1.0, ( Gravid )



_Hottentotta tamulus sindicus,_ ( Gravid )



_Hottentotta hottentotta, ( Uganda ),_ 2. Instar



_Hottentotta minusalta, ( Afghanistan – Uruzgan )_, 2. Instar



_Parabuthus liosoma, ( Tanzania ? ),_ 2. Instar



_Rhopalurus crassicauda, ( Guayana ),_ 2. Instar


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 


_Grosphus flavopiceus, ( Madagascar ),_ ( Gravid ), 1.1.0







_Grosphus grandideri, ( Madagascar ),_ 5. Instar, 0.1.0





_Buthacus arenicola, ( Egypt ), ( Gravid )_










2. Instar







_Buthacus arenicola, ( Syria )_, 5. Instar, 1.0.0


----------



## netr

Beautiful photography and lovely scorps. My wife tolerates my Poecilotheria (and other 'scary' tarantulas) because I already had them when we moved in together, but she expressly forbids scorpions and it's driving me crazy. Just look at how amazing they are. I must have some!


----------



## 2nscorpx

Wow, that B. arenicola female was really gravid! The translucent coloration is gorgeous.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

netr said:


> Beautiful photography and lovely scorps. My wife tolerates my Poecilotheria (and other 'scary' tarantulas) because I already had them when we moved in together, but she expressly forbids scorpions and it's driving me crazy. Just look at how amazing they are. I must have some!


Yes, you must have some ;-)! Why she forbids scorpions?



2nscorpx said:


> Wow, that B. arenicola female was really gravid! The translucent coloration is gorgeous.


Yes, you say it. The Babys are now in 5. Instar...im very happay about that...no more WC from this sp. :-D


Some New!


_Centruroides bicolor, ( Costa Rica - Dominical )_, 1.0.0





_Centruroides gracilis, ( Cuba )_, 5. Instar, 0.1.0





_Centruroides gracilis, ( USA )_, 1.1.0



_Centruroides limbatus, ( Black ),_ ( Gravid )



_Centruroides edwardsii,_ 0.1.0





_Centruroides nigrescens, ( Mexico )_



_Rhopalurus junceus, ( Cuba ), 1.1.0_







_Tityus serrulatus, ( Brazil )_


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 


_Hottentotta trilineatus, ( Dark ), ( Tanzania - Arusha )_





Jihawww !!!


_Parabuthus pallidus, ( Orange ), ( Kenya )_





















Ba Bam ;-)!


_Centruroides limbatus, ( Black )_





_Tityus serrulatus, ( Brazil )_







_Tityus trivittatus, ( Argentina )_, 3. & 4. Instar







_Buthus occitanus, ( Spain - Almeria )_, 0.1.0







_Buthus cf. elmoutaouakili, ( Morocco - Ait Baha )_, ( Gravid )




1.0.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaneshac

Beautiful scorps. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hi 

Some new...


_Hottentotta trilineatus, ( Tanzania ),_ ( Gravid )



_Hottentotta jalalabadensis, ( Afghanistan - Nangarhar, Jalalabad )_, 4. Instar



_Hottentotta salei, ( Oman ),_ 5. Instar, 1.0.0





_Parabuthus pallidus, ( Kenya )_, ( Gravid )



_Androctonus australis australis, ( Tunisia, Djerba ( Meninx ) )_, 5. Instar



_Androctonus australis,_ ( Gravid )



_Centruroides bicolor, ( Costa Rica, Dominical ),_ 1.0.0




1.1.0











_Centruroides testaceus, ( Netherlands Antilles, Aruba )_


----------



## 2nscorpx

So many great species...Hottentotta, Buthus, and especially the C. testaceus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 


_Androctouns bicolor, ( Egypt )_, 0.1.0, 5. Instar







_Androctonus crassicauda, ( Jordania - Al Jafr )_, 0.1.0, 6. Instar













_Scorpio maurus, ( palmatus ), ( Israel ),_ 0.1.0, ?. Instar


----------



## pannaking22

More awesome pics! That _C. bicolor_ is a beautiful scorp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 

_Centruroides gracilis, ( Cuba ), ( Black )_







_Centruroides edwardsii, ( Columbia )_









1.0.0







_Centruroides gracilis, ( Florida ),_ 1.0.0







_Centruroides gracilis, ( Cuba ), ( Black ),_ 1.0.0





_Centruroides edwardsii, ( Columbia ),_ 0.1.0, 6. Instar







_Centruroides gracilis, ( Florida ),_ 0.1.0





_Centruroides gracilis, ( Cuba ), ( Black ),_ 0.1.0







_Centruroides gracilis, ( Cuba )_, ( Gravid ), 0.1.0


----------



## netr

Johnny Spadix said:


> Yes, you must have some ;-)! Why she forbids scorpions?


I've been away from the forum for a while, so I'm only replying now. But she dislikes the appearance of scorpions; I think she finds them frightening. However, she has just recently given me the go-ahead, so there should be a_ Euscorpius italicus_ on the way soon. Very excited!

As always, the photos are gorgeous by the way.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

netr said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while, so I'm only replying now. But she dislikes the appearance of scorpions; I think she finds them frightening. However, she has just recently given me the go-ahead, so there should be a_ Euscorpius italicus_ on the way soon. Very excited!


I hope your wife will allow you even more animals 


_Centruroides infamatus, ( Mexico )_



1.0.0





0.1.0





_Centruroides meisei, ( Mexico )_


0.1.0





_Centruroides balsasensis, ( Mexico )_



0.1.0, ( Gravid )


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 


_Buthus paris, Morocco - Ain Beni Mathar_









_Centruroides fulvipes, ( Mexico ),_ 5./6. Instar















_Centruroides barbudensis, ( Lesser Antilles - St. Martin )_, 5./6. Instar



_Centruroides sp. pinotepa, ( Mexico - Pinotepa ),_ 1.0.0


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 

_Hottentotta hottentotta, ( Uganda )_









_Hottentotta hottentotta, ( Burkina Faso )_









_Hottentotta hottentotta, ( Cape Verde )_


----------



## remainpositive

Always look forward to your pictures! So gorgeous yet so menacing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell

Johnny, had any contact with Alex Tietz the past few years? one of the enigmas of the past!

Your Burkina Faso variant reminded me of him!  Had some of those off him a while ago, thought they were fat 'docile' ones 

I need to get some H.H's back in my collection, its simplicity is part of its beauty, regular brown scorpion with pretty granules
nice to see a male too in your pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

G. Carnell said:


> Johnny, had any contact with Alex Tietz the past few years? one of the enigmas of the past!
> 
> Your Burkina Faso variant reminded me of him!  Had some of those off him a while ago, thought they were fat 'docile' ones
> 
> I need to get some H.H's back in my collection, its simplicity is part of its beauty, regular brown scorpion with pretty granules
> nice to see a male too in your pictures!


Unfortunately, I have never met Alex Tietz. I do not know what he's doing and why he has stopped. 
I find it good that you have not forgotten him and it honors me that I have moved up to.

You're right with everything you say abput this sp. !


_Centruroides sculpturatus_











_Centruroides limbatus, ( Costa Rica - Monteverde )_





_Centruroides limbatus, ( Costa Rica - Siquirres )_









_Lychas scutilus, ( Thailand - Koh Lanta )_


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Aloha 

_Centruroides limbatus, ( Costa Rica - Siquirres )_





_Centruroides testaceus ( C. simplex ), ( Lesser Antilles - Aruba )_













_Parabuthus capensis, ( Namibia )_


----------



## scorpsallday3

What an amazing collection! Scorpions truly are magnificent creatures. amazing quality on the close up shots. That matte black mexican species was definitely my favorite. Getting some T. stigmurus and H. trilineatus very soon!


----------



## DrJ

Beautiful photos!  You are surely gifted with the camera.  Good thing, too, with this wonderful collection.  Thank you so much for sharing with all of us here.  I've been enjoying this thread.  Hope you keep it going!


----------



## journeys and scorpions

scorpsallday3 said:


> What an amazing collection! Scorpions truly are magnificent creatures. amazing quality on the close up shots. That matte black mexican species was definitely my favorite. Getting some T. stigmurus and H. trilineatus very soon!


Thank you! 
If you C. nigrescens mean ... It is simply a feast for the eyes! The matt black with colorful pups



DrJ said:


> Beautiful photos!  You are surely gifted with the camera.  Good thing, too, with this wonderful collection.  Thank you so much for sharing with all of us here.  I've been enjoying this thread.  Hope you keep it going!


Thanks for the compliment!
I have a simple Cam and i do my best :-D...I'm not always satisfied!
I breed for several years and will still take some pictures. I am glad that the images you prepare fun, because that's what they should 


_Centruroides guanensis, ( Florida ),_ ( Gravid )

















When u take a closer look u can see the Colormorph!
10 of them have orange arms and legs! Last pic near the Telson. I will make some pics later in a closer look when they have molt.

_Centruroides gracilis, ( Cuba )_









_Centruroides testaceus ( C. simplex ), ( Lesser Antilles - Aruba )_


----------



## journeys and scorpions

A closer look to C. gracilis ( Cuba ). You can see now better the Colormorph with Orange Arms and Orange Legs...


_Centruroides gracilis, ( Cuba )_





_Centruroides balsasensis, ( Mexico ), 1.0.0_





0.1.0


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 

_Buthacus arenicola, ( Egypt )_














_Centruroides bicolor, ( Costa Rica - Dominical )_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## High Lord Dee

These are indeed some of the most gorgeous scorpions shots I have seen.   Thanks for taking the time to share.  I also want to commend you on the substrate/enclosures.  They look mint!   Good to see people in the hobby that do things right!  Nice job.

Two questions:  What type of camera(s) are you using for the shots?
Where did you get the white sand in the enclosures?  Love the texture. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

elake said:


> wow!!  if you get any babies you want to part with let me know!


Yea Very impressive pics, Makes me want to get into scorps when I get a bigger T room...


----------



## journeys and scorpions

High Lord Dee said:


> These are indeed some of the most gorgeous scorpions shots I have seen.   Thanks for taking the time to share.  I also want to commend you on the substrate/enclosures.  They look mint!   Good to see people in the hobby that do things right!  Nice job.
> 
> Two questions:  What type of camera(s) are you using for the shots?
> Where did you get the white sand in the enclosures?  Love the texture.
> 
> Thanks again!


Many thanks my friend!

I have tried a lot of sand and most were rather mediocre. My current sand, like the one on the pictures above, I buy in a hardware store for € 2.50 / 25kg.
I can easily mix this sand with clay and adjust the grave ability. The grain size of the sand is optimal.
I have also tried very fine white sand but it dust too much and is too powdery.

For my pics i take a simple Canon powershot a480 and two lamps :-D.



Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yea Very impressive pics, Makes me want to get into scorps when I get a bigger T room...


I hope so !


_Parabuthus pallidus,_ ( with 2. Instar )






( with 1. Instar )



_Centruoides fulvipes, ( Mexico )_











_Centruroides sp. pinotepa, ( Mexico - Pinotepa )_


----------



## Scorpionluva

Wow Alex I agree your enclosures , pictures and obviously your collection itself are all top notch.  I can only dream of having the diversity of scorpions in your collection !!!!


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Scorpionluva said:


> Wow Alex I agree your enclosures , pictures and obviously your collection itself are all top notch.  I can only dream of having the diversity of scorpions in your collection !!!!


Thanks man ! Next year u can have more baby´s :-D


These mexicans!


_Centruroides infamatus, ( Mexico )_







_Centruroides meisei, ( Mexico )_


----------



## kjm

I've recently started moving from Ts to scorpions and just keep looking at your collection and could only dream to have some of the beautiful specimens you have! Really enjoy what you produce. Wish you were in the U.S. so I could get my hands on those high quality scorpions you are producing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antinous

Very nice collection! It's made me want to get into scorpions now, I've decided on my next order I'll be getting some _Rhopalurus garridoi_! I do have some questions, what temperature do you keep the room at, what size enclosures do you keep them in? Thanks!


----------



## journeys and scorpions

kjm said:


> I've recently started moving from Ts to scorpions and just keep looking at your collection and could only dream to have some of the beautiful specimens you have! Really enjoy what you produce. Wish you were in the U.S. so I could get my hands on those high quality scorpions you are producing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man ! 
I am a big nerd :-D. 
Travel to U.S is a Dream for me and to live there, too. But with a little luck...we will see.
You can come to Germany, we can drink excellent beer and visit Mark Stockmann :-D...i invite you



Pampho85 said:


> Very nice collection! It's made me want to get into scorpions now, I've decided on my next order I'll be getting some _Rhopalurus garridoi_! I do have some questions, what temperature do you keep the room at, what size enclosures do you keep them in? Thanks!


Thank you !
R. garridoi is a very simple and great species. 
My Room have temps from 20°-30°...R. garridoi i keep by 30°, mostly dry with sand and some wood. 
I have 1.1.0 R. garridoi in a normal 5,8l BraPlast or you can take a little Terra. They like to climb 


_Euscorpius concinnus, ( Italy - Liguria )_





_Uroplectes olivaceus, ( Mozambik )_





_Centruroides gracilis, ( Florida )_


----------



## antinous

> Thank you !
> R. garridoi is a very simple and great species.
> My Room have temps from 20°-30°...R. garridoi i keep by 30°, mostly dry with sand and some wood.
> I have 1.1.0 R. garridoi in a normal 5,8l BraPlast or you can take a little Terra. They like to climb


Thanks! So it's a taller enclosure as well, should they be kept communally? And include a water dish for humidity but keep everything else dry? Also, I might be jumping the gun on this one, but are they an easy species to breed? Oh and do you keep a heat lamp or? Thanks!


----------



## gromgrom

Cant wait for my Pallidus to get that big  Theyre gorgeous little things! Sadly not too popular in the states, the larger Parabuthus get all the attention. My friend and I have about 20 between both of us so maybe in 2016 they'll be on the US market 

Centruroides sp. pinotepa is one I really, really like. The contrast is spectacular. Where did you acquire those? And where might they be located in the wild?


----------



## kjm

Johnny Spadix said:


> Thanks man !
> I am a big nerd :-D.
> Travel to U.S is a Dream for me and to live there, too. But with a little luck...we will see.
> You can come to Germany, we can drink excellent beer and visit Mark Stockmann :-D...i invite you ]


Haha yeah that does sound like a good time. :yes:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Pampho85 said:


> Thanks! So it's a taller enclosure as well, should they be kept communally? And include a water dish for humidity but keep everything else dry? Also, I might be jumping the gun on this one, but are they an easy species to breed? Oh and do you keep a heat lamp or? Thanks!


Hello 

Yes 30cm x 30 cm enclosure u can choose. U can keep them together - 1.1.0 or 2.2.0 -> No Problem!
A water dish u can put in but u can also spray some water every week. I am a Fan of spraying water because it looks more naturally . And yes, u must give them heat what u wanna take for giving heat, u must know. I dont know which enclosure u have .
This is a very simple sp.!



gromgrom said:


> Cant wait for my Pallidus to get that big  Theyre gorgeous little things! Sadly not too popular in the states, the larger Parabuthus get all the attention. My friend and I have about 20 between both of us so maybe in 2016 they'll be on the US market
> 
> Centruroides sp. pinotepa is one I really, really like. The contrast is spectacular. Where did you acquire those? And where might they be located in the wild?


I like P. pallidus too! Breeding them ist faboulus !
I have my connections . Not many have C. sp. pinotepa. They are from Mexico - Pinotepa!
I hope that we can give this sp. a strong Stand in this Hobby!



kjm said:


> Haha yeah that does sound like a good time. :yes:


I hope so . Mark is very happy about  that!


_Androctonus australis, ( Tunisia )_







_Centruroides limbatus_


Above animals are from:
_Centruroides limbatus, ( Black )_


Amazingly this _C. limbatus!_


_Parabuthus transvaalicus_


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Helllooo 


_Centruroides sp. pinotepa, ( Mexico - Pinotepa )_









_Rhopalurus garridoi, ( Cuba )_


----------



## shaneshac

Those australis tunisia are awesome. Keep us posted on the progress!!


----------



## G. Carnell

A.australis females have a notch in the claws!?
or is this a modern couple!!!


----------



## journeys and scorpions

shaneshac said:


> Those australis tunisia are awesome. Keep us posted on the progress!!


She´s very fat now...litter comming soon.



G. Carnell said:


> A.australis females have a notch in the claws!?
> or is this a modern couple!!!


Yes, the males have a notch in the Claws .


_Buthus malhommei, ( Morocco )_









_Hottentotta jayakari, ( salei ), ( Oman )_













_Hottentotta caboverdensis, ( Cape Verde Island)_


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 

_Centruroides nitidus, ( Dominican Republic - Barahona )_









_Rhopalurus princeps, ( Dominican Republic ),_ 0.1.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scorpionluva

Again more beautiful pics of some amazing scorpions Alex !
Loving the rhopalurus princeps !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoHum

How did you get all these amazing Mexican species in Germany, and yet nobody has these in the states?


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Scorpionluva said:


> Again more beautiful pics of some amazing scorpions Alex !
> Loving the rhopalurus princeps !!!!!!


I do 



SoHum said:


> How did you get all these amazing Mexican species in Germany, and yet nobody has these in the states?


I dont know...but we can work for more species in US ;-)!


_Centruroides fulvipes, ( Mexico )_







_Hadogenes paucidens, ( Tanzania ),_ 1.0.0


----------



## SoHum

Johnny Spadix said:


> I dont know...but we can work for more species in US ;-)!


Those Centruroides and Uroplectes species are amazing.. I love the colors and patterns!

Maybe some of us in the states should organize a group buy to cut expensive, rapid shipping from Europe into reasonable parts!


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hellooo 

_Centruroides barbudensis, ( Lesser Antilles - St. Martin )_


----------



## Venom

SoHum said:


> How did you get all these amazing Mexican species in Germany, and yet nobody has these in the states?


Europe has a much better smuggling program.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Helllooo 


_Centruroides hoffmanni, ( Mexico )_, 1.0.0






0.2.0, ( Gravid )









_Rhopalurus princeps, ( Dominican Republic )_, 1.1.0 -> Male is a dark Morph

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Your C. hoffmanni are gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Mojo Jojo said:


> Your C. hoffmanni are gorgeous!


Yeah partner !

_Smeringurus mesaensis, ( U.S.A ),_ 0.1.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionluva

Alex  
your collection is more + more impressive every time I see your new pics 
VERY JEALOUS !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Scorpionluva said:


> Alex
> your collection is more + more impressive every time I see your new pics
> VERY JEALOUS !!!!!!


Yeah thanks 

_Hottentotta gentili, ( Marokko - Quarzazate )_






1.0.0


----------



## Ralph_moore84

Congrats on the brood.Thanks for sharing.Yet another species of hottentotta I don't have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Yes...some for Eastern 

_Centruroides gracilis, ( Cuba ), ( Black )_











_Babycurus gigas, ( Tanzania ),_ 0.1.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eldondominicano

This collection is amazzzingggggggg )))))))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 

_Hottentotta trilineatus, ( Tanzania - Arusha ), ( Dark )_









_Hottentotta flavidulus, ( Pakistan - Hyderabad )_







_Hottentotta minusalta, ( Afghanistan - Uruzgan )_


----------



## Ralph_moore84

Awesome pics.You have a nice collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Thanks man !

_Rhopalurus garridoi, ( Cuba )_


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Some new 

_Centruroides hoffmanni, ( Mexico ) _






1.1.0


1.0.0





_Centruroides barbudensis, ( Lesser Antilles - St. Martin )_








1.0.0


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Sooo, some rareness...thanks to Poldis groundwork !

_Compsobuthus cf. jordanensis, ( Jordania - Petra )_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Some new !

With both morphs.

_Hottentotta trilineatus, ( Tanzania - Arusha), ( Dark )_









_Compsobuthus cf. schmiedeknechti, ( Jordania - Damm ) _



Adult in 7. Instar. My first Lady from a WC litter healthy, disguised and in all its glory!

_Buthacus arenicola,_ 0.1.0







A male, also adult in 7. Instar.

1.0.0


----------



## gromgrom

Interesting. I had like 4-5 different color variations come out of my trilineatus broods but it wasnt that pronounced until they were completely hardened up! Very cool pics man!

(Super dark, dark, orange, yellow)


----------



## journeys and scorpions

gromgrom said:


> Interesting. I had like 4-5 different color variations come out of my trilineatus broods but it wasnt that pronounced until they were completely hardened up! Very cool pics man!
> 
> (Super dark, dark, orange, yellow)


Really? Have u pics ? I must see!
Thanks ;-)!


----------



## gromgrom

Johnny Spadix said:


> Really? Have u pics ? I must see!
> Thanks ;-)!


I'll have to get them going on my thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom

Johnny Spadix said:


> Really? Have u pics ? I must see!
> Thanks ;-)!


Over time, it seems they settle into light and dark color morphs. At 2i, much like with Sicarius, they start out more colorful and then dull out
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...cture-thread&p=2384409&viewfull=1#post2384409


----------



## snakemanvet

Great collection of scorps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Helloooooo hoho 

And so look fresh adult B. arenicola in pairs...

_Buthacus arenicola_











_Centruroides hentzi, ( USA )_















_Compsobuthus cf. jordanensis, ( Jordania - Petra ) _









_Parabuthus raudus, ( South - Africa )_ 





_Tityus obscurus_, 6. Instar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## numbat1000

Wow. Amazing photos, and amazing scorps!  I wish I could have a collection even an eighth as large as yours lol. 

The enclosures look really nice too, could you post some pictures of them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

numbat1000 said:


> Wow. Amazing photos, and amazing scorps!  I wish I could have a collection even an eighth as large as yours lol.
> 
> The enclosures look really nice too, could you post some pictures of them?


Thanks man !

I keep all my animals in boxes now, but next month the adult ones get a terra and then u can have pics.
I take a photobox ;-)


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Helllloo 

_Androctonus mauritanicus, ( Morocco )_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Scorpionluva

Wow Alex   your collection and pics are Amazing !!!!
 I bought the same camera you use and haven't had any pics turn out well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Aloha ;-)!

_Parabuthus raudus, ( South - Africa )_





_Mesobuthus cyprius, ( Cyprus - Lefkara / Pomos ),_ 0.1.0












1.0.0









_Hottentotta hottentotta, ( Nigeria )_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionluva

Aloha  haha  just when I think you have the greatest pics + collection - you go and prove me even more right 
I can only dream of having your collection my friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Thanks man 

Some more...from i2 adult pulled mated and voilà 

_Hottentotta salei, ( Oman )_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandontmyers

More amazing pictures Alex!! I love the Mesobuthus. I remember Mesobuthus martensii used to be everywhere. Now, you can't find them anywhere.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Yeah thanks!

Your right...i tried to breed adult Wc of M.martensii and get litters but they died very fast :-(. Sometimes we have in Germany some animals soon...


----------



## Koh_

@Lokal thats true, they were so common . now none really showing up in the market. what happened? lol


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Some new....

_Centruroides limpidus, ( Mexico ), ( Light ),_ 1.0.0





After many Bad Luck...

_Grosphus grandideri, ( Madagascar ) _










For Harashil, extra detail of Aculeus


----------



## Ralph_moore84

Congrats.nice pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Helllo

_Euscorpius sicanus, ( Sizilia - Noto Antica, Province Syrakus ),_ ( Gravid ) 




Mit 1. Instar






Mit 2. Instar



_Mesobuthus cyprius, ( Cyprius - Lefkara / Pomos )_


----------



## Koh_

congrats ! :laugh: looking amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros

Wow that's awesome!  How many species do you have?  My style is a little different, I tend to focus on a relatively few species at a time but I keep several specimens from breeding, I tend to keep the babies and raise those.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

@Galapoheros:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/member.php?62215-Johnny-Spadix

Hello 

It would be hard for him in school...

_Centruroides hoffmanni, ( Mexico )_, 2. Instar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

That's really cool!  Will it live long?


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hisserdude said:


> That's really cool!  Will it live long?


Maybe...maybe not :-D.

_Euscorpius sp., ( Sardinia - Villaverde ) _







_Euscorpius sp., ( Croatia - Near Mount Mosor )_


----------



## journeys and scorpions

_Parabuthus brevimanus, ( Namibia )_






Female


Male



_Hottentotta jalalabadensis, ( Afghanistan - Nangarhar, Jalalabad )_










Male



_Orthochirus glabrifrons, ( Oman )_



_Buthus sp., ( Tunisia - Sfax/Ktetna )_





_Uroplectes flavoviridis _



_Uroplectes triangulifer,_ 1.0.0


0.1.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22

Awesome _Orthochirus_! Hope you have lots of success with that species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 

_Uroplectes pilosus, ( Namibia - Swakopmund )_


1.0.0



_Buthus sp., ( Tunisia - Sfax/Ktetna ) _









_Androctonus bicolor, ( Egypt )_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 

_Leiurus haenggii, ( Yemen )_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## journeys and scorpions

_Centruroides gracilis, ( Cuba )_


1.0.0






0.1.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello everybody 

A long time ago that I have pictures posted :-D...so take a look:

After mating...

_Androctonus bourdoni, ( Morocco ) _, 1.0.0






0.1.0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman

I admire your photography skills Johnny  great pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Thanks man...i have now a new camera . But i must learn with this one :-D

So here some _Centruroides spp._:

_Centruroides bani, ( Dominican Republic ),_ 2.3.0



_Centruroides nitidus, ( Dominican Republic - Barahona ), _0.1.0



_Centruroides gracilis, ( Red - Orange ), ( U.S.A - Florida )_, 1.0.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84

Awesome pictures.I need to get some Androctonus eventually.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello 

_Paruroctonus baergi, ( U.S.A ),_ 1.0.0





_Mesomexovis occidentalis, ( Mexico - Acacpulco )_, 1.0.0


----------



## brolloks

Those are really beautiful, love the enclosures as well.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Yeah...good idea. Next time i post my enclosure for you ;-)


----------



## brandontmyers

Great pics Alex! Love the Mesomexovis!!


----------



## 2nscorpx

Yeah, I didn't know you had M. occidentalis! Very pretty.


----------



## 2nscorpx

How many M. occidentalis do you have, might I ask? Have they had any litters?


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Thanks !

Yes they are. I have now 1.4.0...the females are subadult. Another german breeder have adults too. I think the next time they will pop ;-).


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello international breeder´s !

Some special...

_Reddyanus loebli, ( Sri Lanka - Puttalam )_, 2.2.0


1.1.0


0.1.0


1.0.0



_Lychas srilankensis, ( Sri Lanka - Elluwankulam )_









_Hottentotta jalalabadensis, ( Afghanistan - Nangarhar, Jalalabad )_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brolloks

Nice broods you have there. The _Hottentotta jalalabadensis _scorplings have a very nice purple colouration to them.


----------



## journeys and scorpions




----------

